# New newsgroup--alt.binaries.mma.



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

There's a new USENET newsgroup for MMA binaries.


----------



## Elfan (Aug 23, 2003)

What is the purpose of this newsgroup?


----------



## J-kid (Aug 24, 2003)

Tell me more.......please


----------



## arnisador (Aug 24, 2003)

It's for posting binaries--images, film clips--from MMA events or about MMA personalities. I imagine many of them will be copyright violations. Most of the posts are in .rar format (similar to .zip), it seems.

Try: news:alt.binaries.mma in your newsreader.


----------



## Elfan (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Elfan (Aug 27, 2003)

hmm is usenet still free?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

You can usually get it free through your ISP. If not, you may have to pay for it or search for a free server. There are archives at Google but often they clip the binaries.


----------

